# Inspector Morse, Murder in Midsomer etc



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

Does anybody know if there is some kind of guidebook of all these villages and places these TV series where filmed? We are planning to visit UK this summer and would like to see some of these places


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Michael

For Midsomer Murder locations go to:

Midsomer Murder Locations <<<click

For Morse locations:

Morse Locations <<<<click here

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*inspector morse*

welcome,please try this link and i hope it helps you to enjoy your stay here in the UK .http://www.information-britain.co.uk/movies.htm


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Goathland,North Yorkshire,where Heartbeat is filmed is lovely and Whitby close by on the coast often seen too.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Portmerion in North Wales was the location for the cult TV series The Prisioner.


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Port Issac, Cornwall is the location for Doc Martin. Worth a visit anyway. Fresh lobster at the Fishmonger by the harbour.

Wycliffe was filmed all over Cornwall.

Hogwarts was fimed in Gloucester Cathedral. ( I think).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The web gremlins seem to have got my last post....

If you are into Morse then visit Oxford. There are Morse tours on offer and more information leaflets about the books and TV series than you will ever need.

See:

http://www.oxfordcity.co.uk/info/tours.html

If you do contemplate Oxford with a motorhome then PM me and I will tell you where to park and where to stay overnight to see the city.

G.


----------

